# Aberdeen - nice hotel?



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi folks,

I'm looking at taking the G/F away the weekend after valentines day for a weekend in a nice hotel. She's always wanted to see Aberdeen so I thought I'd take her here.

Any locals give me an idea of a nice hotel near the centre and any other places we can visit when up there?

Cheers.


----------



## Canyonroll (May 9, 2006)

Hi. Old or new hotels? Hows your budget. What sort of things do you want to do. i.e. Activities, Architecture, Walks, Historic, Shops etc. 

John


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

If you're feeling flush then the Marcliffe is probably the best. The Man United team stayed there when they were up here a few years ago 

http://www.luxuryscotland.co.uk/directory_members/marcliffe/index.html


----------



## Glider (Jan 10, 2006)

The Elizabethen ( sp) is a very good hotel to take the wife. Not to large and a nice walk to the top end of Union Street.
I'd avoid, the Norwood Hall, Ardoe House, any of the Thistles.
The Patio may be another option for location.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

the Patio will be acompanied by the sound of boy racers all night though as it's about 50 yards off the main "drag strip" lol


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks for the replies folks, with regards to "Things to do" it will be a bit of walking around seeing the sights (what are they?) and visiting a nice restaurant/pub in the evening.

Budget is around 100 - 150 for the night (or 2 if I can squeeze that in). 

I'll have a wee search now for the ones suggested now,

Cheers.


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

Oh and one other thing - any ideas of what postcode I want to stay in to be near to the pubs/restaurants?

Cheers again.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I know you said Aberdeen, but this place is good. Check out the rooms, views and menu.:thumb:

http://www.hollytreehotel.co.uk/


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

BJM said:


> Oh and one other thing - any ideas of what postcode I want to stay in to be near to the pubs/restaurants?
> 
> Cheers again.


AB11 6DA

Thats the Post code of a place (chicago Rock) on Union Street, which is pretty much bang in the centre of Aberdeen and where all the clubs/pubs/restaurants are etc


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

donnyboy said:


> I know you said Aberdeen, but this place is good. Check out the rooms, views and menu.:thumb:
> 
> http://www.hollytreehotel.co.uk/


Looks good mate, however the Mrs has been wanting to go to Aberdeen for years! I may need to treat her there for her birthday, a bit of chill out time!



Clark said:


> AB11 6DA
> 
> Thats the Post code of a place (chicago Rock) on Union Street, which is pretty much bang in the centre of Aberdeen and where all the clubs/pubs/restaurants are etc


Thanks for that mate, what is the nightlife like? Don't think we'd be up for clubbing but certainly up for a few beers in a lively pub!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

The likes of Yates is good on Justicemill lane, or the Justice Mill.

to be honest you're spoilt for choice in and around Union Street


----------



## ZSimon (May 30, 2006)

If its a weekend then most places are packed with drunk students and its just a pain in the ****


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

You will find that the posher hotels will be booked up due to weddings etc

If you want to save a bit of cash and not to far away from town centre then there The Holiday Inn West Executive room for £64 B&B
Link

It has a nice restaurant and bar in it also

There is a bus service right outside door and takes you into city in 20 mins
Busses

If you up for traveling around and have car with you 3 miles away is a park and ride that take you into town for £1.60 Return
Or buy an all day ticket for £2.70 and visit all the places you want to see


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Stay away from the ramada!! 

we went two years ago pretty nice actually taxi driver gave us a lift home as he was going the way of the hotel! minted!!


----------



## g-wagon (Jan 29, 2007)

Go to Simpson's Hotel on Queens Road. It is in the West End, a very nice area indeed. The post code is AB10 or AB15. AB15 having the most millionaires per area anywhere in Scotland, apparently. It isn't one bit pretentious though.

They also have a lovely restaurant, nice bar, and all within a 20 minute walk into the city centre. I live just round the corner, and can vouch for it being a lovely location. 

If you have the car, I would suggest a drive out to Banchory or beyond out North Deeside Road. Great views etc on the way.

Have a nice stay.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

pete330 said:


> You will find that the posher hotels will be booked up due to weddings etc
> 
> If you want to save a bit of cash and not to far away from town centre then there The Holiday Inn West Executive room for £64 B&B
> Link
> ...


lol, spot the bus driver


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Clark said:


> lol, spot the bus driver


Bus?whats that?

I aint drove one for 2 months


----------



## Bainie (Jul 30, 2006)

The carmelite hotel is probably the newest and nicest in aberdeen at the moment, well worth it, the other half would be impressed .. Or Norwwod Hall is nice as well, quiet and you can walk along the Dee ...


----------

